# Submissions acting... Quirky



## Sundansyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Specifically, when I've tried uploading one of my latest works of writing it continually shaves off the document extension, nor will it properly identify the name of the file.

Instead of the document title I only get [download] without any sort of file extension... I've attempted to resubmit it numerous times but the same thing happens every time (even when I have renamed the file, or attempted to use a different format).

Another issue...  How do I set my 'featured submission'?  Somehow one of mine got tagged that way but I cannot figure out how it happened or how to replace it with a different one.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 26, 2009)

Which one is giving you that problem?
http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/profile/  <--and the option of featured submission is in here.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 26, 2009)

URLs for interest:

- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2497142/ (bug)
- http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1786573/ (control group)


----------



## Sundansyr (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks much, Eli, got that part straightened out... hit my profile link many times and never got that page.

Sratadrake... yes, the bug you link is the one I'm having problems with... I guess I'll probably end up having to delete it entirely and start over from scratch.


----------



## Aurali (Jul 26, 2009)

Sundansyr said:


> Thanks much, Eli, got that part straightened out... hit my profile link many times and never got that page.
> 
> Sratadrake... yes, the bug you link is the one I'm having problems with... I guess I'll probably end up having to delete it entirely and start over from scratch.



Resave the file again? open it. save it and upload it again. Maybe it's the file and not FA?


----------



## yak (Jul 27, 2009)

There are only several reasons why would FA fail to upload a submission with what it seems to be a mangled filename as a result:

1. Filename contains special non-ASCII characters.
2. Filename is longer then ~80 characters
3. File failed to be uploaded to FA properly.
4. You refreshed the page on any of the steps through the upload process, causing FA to delete the file as part of what I think is a "garbage collection"

If you have a submission with a mangled filename, reuploading will not fix the problem. The filename will still stay the same; even if you change the type of the uploaded file (png-->jpg for example). It's just how FA works. Best choice is to delete it and recreate.


----------



## Stratelier (Jul 27, 2009)

Out of curiosity, Sundansyr, what was the name of the file as uploaded?


----------

